# Awesome Beer Bread Recipe



## mnola917 (Feb 17, 2009)

So this is a really simple recipe for beer bread.  

3 cups AP flour-sifted (this is really important for a light, fluffy bread)
3 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup sugar
12 oz bottle of beer (sam adams boston lager works great)
1/2 cup melted butter

Mix all the ingredients except for the butter and put into a well greased loaf pan.  Pour the melted butter over the top and bake at 375 for an hour.

I love this recipe because the flavor changes with the kind of beers you can use.  I love sam adams, also bluepoint blueberry ale is amazing.


----------



## geek with fire (Feb 17, 2009)

Boy that sounds good.  It also sounds like a good cantidate for bread cooked in the drum smoker over some oak coals.  I'll have to give that a go.


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!  Im gonna try it tomorrow afternoon maybe!  I'd be careful though, the yeast in the beer could really make it expand in lower temps.


----------



## gene45 (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried this recipe. It turned out pretty heavy and chewy, and I thought there was way too much butter. By the time I took it out of the oven the butter was still bubbling around the edges and drained out when I turned it out onto the board.  Not happy.


----------



## mnola917 (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry to hear that, to each his own.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 20, 2009)

I wonder if there is a specific size loaf pan that needs to be used to ensure the butter does not pool due to lack of surface area? It sounds like a great recipe but having zero experience with making breads I'd be curious to know about the loaf pan size.


----------



## mnola917 (Mar 20, 2009)

well, i have had the butter run off a few times.  I usually put the whole loaf pan in a roasting pan to catch anything that drips over.  The other day i tried mixing in half the butter with the dry ingredients and beer, the bread came out very crumbly, yet good.  And if you dont want to deal with runover, you definitely can just brush the melted butter on top after cooking.


----------

